
Why someone making $100,000 a year can't get a bank account - sillysaurus3
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/06/19/why-a-guy-making-100000-a-year-cant-get-a-bank-account/?tid=sm_fb
======
ColinWright
Large organizations employing people who must follow procedures dictated by
algorithms and committees, with no one to appeal to, no one with authority to
over-ride "the system," and no way to exercise judgement. Small companies in
most niches will always have potential customers if they manage to keep a
human face and personal interactions.

Banking, telecoms, and a few other industries are exceptions, because the
regulations there are prohibitive. But one has hope that there will always be
space for the personal touch.

